# Is WorldMark's website down for everyone?



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2016)

I get an error message when I try to maneuver about the site:

500 Internal Server Error

Oops! Our website is having some technical difficulties right now. If you are trying to book a reservation, you can either call us at 800-457-0103 or try our website again later. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Thanks,

WorldMark Web Services Team


----------



## mrsmusic (Jul 7, 2016)

I was just in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drguy (Jul 7, 2016)

Works well for me.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been getting that message on/off all this week if I try to navigate directly to the Vacation Planning CALENDAR.  Instead, as a workaround, I've been running a query from the Vacation Planning page, clicking on "More Dates" from a resulting record and reaching the calendar from that point. 

A bit of a pain -- but the workaround has been reliable for me, thus far.


----------

